
NSA recruitment drive goes horribly wrong - ColinWright
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/shortcuts/2013/jul/05/national-security-agency-recruitment-drive?CMP=twt_gu
======
ethanazir
"Some studies have estimated [sociopaths in government] to be as high as 20%.
About 8% of the general population fall into this category and they make up
40% of prison population." Jef Nance, CFE, Conquiring Deception, p.86.

So the NSA recruitment pool is probably full of sociopaths. Not a problem.

